# Sticky  The 21 day insurance myth



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*The 21 day insurance myth*

Hi,

There's a partial myth going round that the best time to buy your car insurance is 21 days before expiry.

I say partial because while it may be true with some of the comparison sites (who'll likely increase your quote if you buy close to expiry), there are some other quality providers that don't adopt these tactics or penalise you for leaving the purchase a little late.

With Chris Knott's offering to car clubs and enthusiast groups, it doesn't matter whether you buy 21 days before or at the last minute. Our quotes are valid for 30 days, so if you get a Chris Knott quote 21 days early we'll honour that price right up to your renewal date as long as nothing has changed.

Because we factor your best alternative quote into the process you can even call us the day before expiry and we'll use your lowest quote from the last 30 days as the benchmark to beat (subject to seeing proof).

So don't just accept a high quote because you've left it a bit late and think you're out of options - give Chris Knott a call.

You can request a quote callback at:
https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/carquote/?ref=799

or call us when you're ready to go through the quote:
*0800 917 2274* (please mention this forum)

best,
Nick
Chris Knott Insurance

*PS.* Don't forget to take part in our Virtual Show & Shine on social media (see separate post in this forum section).

*** *** ***
*Trustpilot Feedback received from happy customers...*

_"What a great company to deal with - 50% lower than every other quote so happy to give them my business will definitely recommend them in future."_ *D McAllister, Trustpilot*

_"Excellent customer service and a great price, undercut my previous insurer by £70 and got better cover with lower excess, brilliant!!"_ *Simon, Trustpilot*

_"Great service, despite numerous tweaks to my policy, there was no problem and very competitive price."_ *dave21120, Trustpilot*

_"Excellent. This was my first contact with Chris Knott Insurance in 42 years of driving, I wish I had found them sooner, all my needs were catered for regarding my classic car insurance and at a reasonable price, the staff are friendly and knowledgeable, would highly recommend them."_ *K Brooker, Trustpilot*

_"Excellent service, the person I dealt with was very helpful and polite. I was very pleased with my car insurance quote as this beat my current provider by a significant amount."_ *C Lumb, Trustpilot*


----------

